# Exo Terra Glow Light Reflectors, which size?



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

I was thinking of getting one of those Exo Terra Glow Light Reflectors for my basking spot. I quite like the idea of the 30 mins or so of 'moonlight glow' after the bulb has been turned off.
It's for my Bearded Dragon's 4' Viv. (When I actually get one).

Questions:

1. Are they any good/any problems?
2. They come in 3 sizes. Small (14cm), Medium (21 cm) and large (25 cm). I have no idea which would be best to go for. (I suppose the smaller the reflector the tighter the basking spot).

Cheers.:hmm:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Ventrata Idris said:


> I was thinking of getting one of those Exo Terra Glow Light Reflectors for my basking spot. I quite like the idea of the 30 mins or so of 'moonlight glow' after the bulb has been turned off.
> It's for my Bearded Dragon's 4' Viv. (When I actually get one).
> 
> Questions:
> ...


They are alright, I have the large one.... I would go for the 21cm for a Beardie, the 14cm would need to be upgraded eventually if your Beardie is young.

I have had no problems to be honest, I suspend them from the roof with a rubber coated hook....


----------



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.:2thumb:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

They are good and I noticed mine still glowing at 5am after they were turned off at 9pm the previous night.


Anthony


----------



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> They are good and I noticed mine still glowing at 5am after they were turned off at 9pm the previous night.


Thanks for the reply. 
That's interesting about the length of glow time. I was under the impression it only lasted 30-60mins. Does the intensity decrease over that time period? And is it a faint glow only or relatively bright (sorry I know that's a very subjective question)?

Cheers.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

There is a marked decrease over time, I'm sure there is probably an equation somewhere for it 

The glow is just that. Think moonlight rather than star light when they are first turned off, fading to star light, then to nothing  I'm sure in a completely blacked out room they would still be glowing when the lamps went back on in the morning.


Anthony


----------

